
Stockton, CA to provide a universal basic income for its poorest residents - DoreenMichele
http://time.com/money/5114349/universal-basic-income-stockton/
======
dragonwriter
Since this is income-qualified, it's not a UBI, it's a classic means-tested
benefit coupled with a lottery (since not everyone in the target jurisdiction
and income level will get it.) Now, if the population is identified at the
start of the demonstration and no _further_ income testing is done, it may
provide some indication (though no definitive answers) of behavioral impacts
of UBI on recipients who start in particular economic conditions, but it's not
very much like a UBI in general.

------
Someone
Another example of concept dilution. “For its poorest residents” isn’t
“universal”.

~~~
brudgers
If they gave it to everyone in Stockton or even everyone in California it
wouldn't be universal. One tenant of UBI is the money comes with no strings
attached such as only legal to use for food purchases or only available if the
person is looking for work or in an approved training/education program, or
etc.

In other words, "universal" is quantified across the person's spending and
behavior. UBI can be spent on weed to smoke while playing Call of Duty. That's
the core. The core is not whether or not astronauts on the ISS get a check.

